# No sight more precious than a big girl eating french fries



## ManOWar (Sep 10, 2006)

I was at a county fair with a buddy of mine last night. Rides, prizes, chickens and sheep, and a nice country fiddle band. We were checking out the band and I saw a girl of about 20 years of age with her boyfriend and, I guess, another female pal. The three of them were sharing a monster serving of french fries.

The girl was big but not SSBBW--probably a good 220 pounds, but very pretty and seemed happy. She wore black tights that showed off a very generous caboose, and a bubble belly bulging out front, and big flabby arms. I smiled and tried not to stare cuz I know some girls, big or not, can be self-conscious about eating fattening foods, hell any food, in public. 

But it seemed to me she ate a lot more fries than her bf or the pal. She kept reaching over, revealing a soft, swelling arm and eating those fries. All I could do was look in admiration, saying to myself, "Wow...all those calories going to that belly, those hips, that behind, those arms, that full, round face..." Maybe in 5-10 years she'll be 100 lbs bigger! And it's so pleasing to see a woman really enjoy eating. You could tell she REALLY loved french fries. She never paused, either, one fry after another.

Some people love a sunset or the sight of the first snow falling. Me, I'm entranced by big girls eating french fries!

Hope this story doesn't upset anyone who thinks I'm a stalker!

:shocked:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 10, 2006)

I think its awesome...... its nice to know men like to watch a women eat & she doesnt have to be shy about just how much either hehe cause I know I can eat until Im going to burst at times


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 10, 2006)

great story.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

That's a nice story.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2006)

Haha. Makes me think about the way I eat certain foods I really like (and finger foods, to boot). No gaps between bites, pretty much. Not that I'm shoveling it in, but I'm certainly doing what you've described above. It's just nice to have a steady stream of the yummy goin' in, the same way it's nice to keep taking sips of water on a very hot day. You don't want the pleasure to end.


----------



## missaf (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, I have been on dates when the guy has said "Wow, I... I've never seen a woman eat like you before... I mean, not a bad thing, normally they're little birds and I feel like I wasted my money, keep eating!"  Then they proceed to enjoy me enjoying the meal, it's a two way street


----------



## biggalsr4me (Sep 10, 2006)

Women shouldn't feel self conscious about how much or what they eat. They should just enjoy it!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Sep 10, 2006)

biggalsr4me said:


> Women shouldn't feel self conscious about how much or what they eat. They should just enjoy it!



I agree. 

One time I was at a NAAFA local chapter's Christmas party. Of course there was a buffet style meal. After everyone got their food, the room went silent. But seeing so many women enjoying their food so much was down-right erotic. I can still feel it.:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you guys liked the story. I will post more if you like. I sure do love writing about this subject...!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

I disagree. I believe that the sight of kittens frolicking in a daisy-filled meadow is more precious.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I disagree. I believe that the sight of kittens frolicking in a daisy-filled meadow is more precious.



What if the kittens were eating french fries?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What if the kittens were eating french fries?



Then that would be more precious than puppies eating spaghetti, like in Lady and the Tramp, where they get the one strand and eat it until they touch noses? And that's pretty damn precious.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I disagree. I believe that the sight of kittens frolicking in a daisy-filled meadow is more precious.


Unless you masturbate a lot.
Do you masturbate a lot?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 11, 2006)

That IS cute! Ryan's mom feeds her kitties watermelon, and they like it!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do you masturbate a lot?



Is a daisy-filled meadow filled with frolicking kittens precious?


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Is a daisy-filled meadow filled with frolicking kittens precious?


NOT AFTER YOU'VE KILLED THEM ALL!
*sniff*


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> NOT AFTER YOU'VE KILLED THEM ALL!
> *sniff*



I didn't mean to!! I just wanted to hold them and squeeze them and call them George....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

How about the sight of a SSBBW eating french fried dipped in Mayo ?? 

Now THATS a sight !!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 11, 2006)

I am stuck at home, typing class handouts for my roomie, so I am going to fix a box of mac-n-cheese(sigh)..I am going to eat all of it..well, that's my prediction..who wants photos?..


----------



## love dubh (Sep 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> NOT AFTER YOU'VE KILLED THEM ALL!
> *sniff*









ooops....I meant this one: 






LOOK WHAT YOU DID!


----------



## formerking (Sep 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> How about the sight of a SSBBW eating french fried dipped in Mayo ??
> 
> Now THATS a sight !!




Agreed - Even better.

Also sexy: 
Fat girl eating ripe and super-juicy strawberries with lots of whipped cream (the real stuff, not from a spray can).


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 12, 2006)

What the sight of a medium sized shirtless middle-aged guy eating deep-fried cute li'l kitties dipped in mayo?


----------



## formerking (Sep 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> What the sight of a medium sized shirtless middle-aged guy eating deep-fried cute li'l kitties dipped in mayo?



Not as good!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 12, 2006)

How about fries smothered with lots of cheese & chili


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 12, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I am stuck at home, typing class handouts for my roomie, so I am going to fix a box of mac-n-cheese(sigh)..I am going to eat all of it..well, that's my prediction..who wants photos?..



Me. Yes, ma'am, and thank you.


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 12, 2006)

A curious thing about my poll---3 people clicked "I don't like to see that" and they are on a forum that celebrates erotic weight gain.

Is it a case of "You go off and grow the belly, hun---but I don't want to see you doing it." ?


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 12, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> No sight more precious than a big girl eating french fries


I definitely married the right man. I asked his opinion of this topic, and Art said, "Maybe it's just me, but I aim *much* higher. No sight more precious than Tall Fat Sue eating *Beef Wellington or Chateaubriand*." :eat2: 

My fat is made of only the finest ingredients. 

Either that, or he loves to watch me get major hiccups after dinner, what with all my extra jiggles and shakes, so he can massage me all over for dessert. Ah, it's a tough life but somebody has to do it. :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> A curious thing about my poll---3 people clicked "I don't like to see that" and they are on a forum that celebrates erotic weight gain.
> 
> Is it a case of "You go off and grow the belly, hun---but I don't want to see you doing it." ?



The board's about size acceptance, not necessarily erotic weight gain. Dimensions is more of a FA/BBW board than one devoted to feederism.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 12, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> A curious thing about my poll---3 people clicked "I don't like to see that" and they are on a forum that celebrates erotic weight gain.
> 
> Is it a case of "You go off and grow the belly, hun---but I don't want to see you doing it." ?



I was under the impression that not all fat people and FAs enjoy the same things.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> The board's about size acceptance, not necessarily erotic weight gain. Dimensions is more of a FA/BBW board than one devoted to feederism.



Beg to differ, my man. Here's what it says on the menu when you come to the boards about this forum:

"Weight Board 
Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues"


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> Beg to differ, my man. Here's what it says on the menu when you come to the boards about this forum:
> 
> "Weight Board
> Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues"



Good point. However, it's more of a place to address it rather than celebrate it, as ManOWar said. 

Nonetheless, not everyone who posts in this area is going to feel the same way about it. Some people don't really get affected at all by a woman eating. I mean, of the three choices in the poll, you basically have "It gets me off", "I like it but don't find it sexual", and "I don't like it"- there's no neutral answer, no "It doesn't do anything for me" response to give. And perhaps that's what those people were going for.


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Good point. However, it's more of a place to address it rather than celebrate it, as ManOWar said.



I'm really not getting you, Blackjack. First you say "that's not what this place is for" and then when someone points out this board is exactly what this place is for, you come back again with "It's more of a place to address it than celebrate it".

Over half the people polled said "Yes, nothing gets me hotter than a big woman eating".

If you look at the Paysite board, there are at least three women there who are actively and openly getting fatter and fatter, and men encouraging them.

The first thing anyone sees when they come to Dimensions and clicks on the Paysite board are ads for women hawking their extra large bodies for paysites, and Gaining Goddess proudly proclaims her weight gain of 200 pounds. And that's not even a place for discussion of erotic weight gain.

Not quite clear where you got your information that this Weight Board is more of a place to "discuss it" rather than celebrate it.

This is exactly the one place I feel comfortable saying, "I saw a sexy lady eating french fries, and I imagined it making her chubbier."


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 13, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I think its awesome...... its nice to know men like to watch a women eat & she doesnt have to be shy about just how much either hehe cause I know I can eat until Im going to burst at times


I agree 100% I love the freedom to eat as much as I want of whatever I want whenever I want. I also love to watch others do it as well. I find it very erotic :wubu:


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> to hold them and squeeze them and call them George....



OMG I spit my soda all over the screen when I saw this. I love it! Ahhh the memories...


----------



## missaf (Sep 13, 2006)

The goal of Dimensions in general is to promote acceptance, and the discussion and celebration of size takes many forms. Let's all remember that there are not enough sanctuaries out there for people who wish to celebrate size,a nd treat each other accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> I'm really not getting you, Blackjack. First you say "that's not what this place is for" and then when someone points out this board is exactly what this place is for, you come back again with "It's more of a place to address it than celebrate it".
> 
> Over half the people polled said "Yes, nothing gets me hotter than a big woman eating".
> 
> ...



Alright, alright. You make a good argument. I got nothin' to bring against what you're saying here. I was wrong, and I admit that. (Although I do still think that the poll could've used a fourth and more neutral option).

I was responding more to the last line in that post, though, which seemed to be chiding the people who voted for the third option. I mean, hell, I find it something nice to see, too, when a woman's enjoying her food and all, but not exactly erotic; and I'm not going to ask about it and then sem surprised at the people who disagree, even if it is in a place where such things are appreciated by many people.


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Alright, alright. You make a good argument. I got nothin' to bring against what you're saying here. I was wrong, and I admit that. (Although I do still think that the poll could've used a fourth and more neutral option).
> 
> I was responding more to the last line in that post, though, which seemed to be chiding the people who voted for the third option. I mean, hell, I find it something nice to see, too, when a woman's enjoying her food and all, but not exactly erotic; and I'm not going to ask about it and then sem surprised at the people who disagree, even if it is in a place where such things are appreciated by many people.



No problem whatsoever, BlackJack. I think I was a little strong there as well. Keep forgetting there are other people in the world with (gasp!) different points of view!

Peace and pizza, I always say!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> Peace and pizza, I always say!



Mmm... Pizza. Now I'm hungry for it, but I can't have it because my stomach's been a pain in the ass for the past couple days. Damn you.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 13, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> What the sight of a medium sized shirtless middle-aged guy eating deep-fried cute li'l kitties dipped in mayo?



Im sticking with the FRIES.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 16, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> I was at a county fair with a buddy of mine last night. Rides, prizes, chickens and sheep, and a nice country fiddle band. We were checking out the band and I saw a girl of about 20 years of age with her boyfriend and, I guess, another female pal. The three of them were sharing a monster serving of french fries.
> 
> The girl was big but not SSBBW--probably a good 220 pounds, but very pretty and seemed happy. She wore black tights that showed off a very generous caboose, and a bubble belly bulging out front, and big flabby arms. I smiled and tried not to stare cuz I know some girls, big or not, can be self-conscious about eating fattening foods, hell any food, in public.
> 
> ...




Nice story...thanks for sharing


Dennis


----------

